# Dynamark parts



## Darr01 (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying to find parts/ decals for older Dynamark. Does anyone know any websites?Bye


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have had problems finding stuff for my things, does Dynamark still exist? If not someone bought them and goes by a different name now and may still have parts, don't know about the decals though.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

IIRC they were purchased by Noma, which was purchased by Murray, which went bankrupt. Now, the 2006 and earlier Murray parts are supplied by Briggs and Stratton, and the 2007 on up Murray is made and owned by Husqvarna/AYP.


----------



## Darr01 (Jun 6, 2011)

I figured the decals will have to be custom made. Only need the dash decals. Am sure it won't be cheap. The engine rebuild kit can probaly be gotten from any Briggs and Stratton dealer.


----------

